# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اندر احوالات یک پشت کنکوری

## Aboutfaezeh

سلام بر اساتید
دوستان بنده تازه عضو انجمن شدم اما ۲ سال به صورت بی نام و نشان تاپیک هارو مطالعه میکردم و کلی انگیزه میگرفتم.دگه دلُ زدم به دریا و به طور رسمی اومدم یَک سوال هم داشتم :Yahoo (76): 
من تا الان خیلی پراکنده و غیر منسجم درس خوندم و تقریبا فقط ضعف هام رو تقویت کردم.پشنهاد شما به یک پشت کنکوری که مشکل درسنامه نداره از این به بعد چیه؟؟؟
پایه به پایه بخونم یا درس به درس(مثلا سه تا زیست رو باهم تست بزنم)؟
روی تستا تقریبا یه تسلط ۶۰ درصدی دارم و میخام تا عید به ۸۰ درصد برسه و بعد عید جمع بندی کنم بیشتر.چیکار کنم تسلط مطالبی ک الان میخونم ۳ ماه دگه کم نشه؟این روش ک نصف کل تستارو الان بزنم نصف دیگرو بعدش بزنم تاثیر داره؟

----------


## Aboutfaezeh

منظور از نصف کل تستا تست های فرد و تست های زوج هست

----------


## negarg4444

تست زیاد بزن عزیزم...برو تسلطط رو بیشتر کن رو مباحث.....منابع سخت تر کار کن....ازمون میدی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## negarg4444

باید هرچند وقت یکبار تست های علامت دار رو کار کنی....برنامه ثابت داشته باش ....مثلا هرشب تست قرابت و ارایه و کلوز بزن..خیلی کارها هست میتونی انجام بدی....مشاورنداری؟؟؟؟

----------

